# Maternity Practitioners/Hospitals



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello, I know this must have been asked a zillion times on this forum, but does anyone have personal recommendation for maternity care? 

As far as delivery, I dont require my husband attend the actual birth but would definitely want him to be in the room afterwards, so looking for something not too restrictive. 

if anybody can share where not to go that would also be helpful.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Search on here. There was a thread just a week or so ago.


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

I searched both 'maternity' and 'pregnancy' but nothing about the actual facilities came up?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Ok, here goes. A very good and highly recommended gynae - Gertrud Koster. She works out of Healthbay Polycljnic on Al Wasel Road. Hospitals - previously everyone went to American Hospital but many people are now using Medcare at Safa Park. Having a baby here is HUGELY expensive. Make sure your insurance covers it. The best government hospital is Al Wasl.


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

ok I have to get some sleep. but looked up medcare says orthopedics. in the US without insurance or government intervention it would be $5K or more, and I seriously doubt that husbands new job would cover me from day one so its just an expense we'll have to bear. thanks very much for the info, I'll work on it some more


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

They definitely have labour suites there. There were lots of babies born there while I was there (funnily enough for back surgery , although it wasn't funny if you know what I mean). I wonder if the gynae you go to books it and then goes there for the delivery. I know that's how Dr. Koster works. You see her at her clinic and then you book the hospital through her, if that makes sense. Might be worth giving them a call when you are here. Goodnight.


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

ahh I see, makes total sense. thanks again for the info.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

My wife and I recently had our twin girls. We were very happy with our doctors and the hospital:

City Hospital: The City Hospital :: State-of-the-art, multi-disciplinary modern hospital in Dubai Healthcare City, Dubai, UAE 

The City Hospital has been wonderful (our girls have been in the NICU unit). City is in Dubai Healthcare City and is, literally, 20 steps outside of the new Green Line metro station. You don't even have to cross the street. The staff have been great and the doctors superb. 

Our doctors. We went the "private" route since my wife had a difficult (read: twins and expected preemie) pregnancy. We went through the N9NE Medical Institute in Healthcare City - primarily because of Dr. George (see below). Their webpage: ::n9nemed.com

Dr. George Michailidis. He was our primary physician throughout. Really good and will explain everything that needs explaining. Highly recommended. http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=71707945 and ::n9nemed.com

If Dr. George was helping someone else out or otherwise occupied, his partner Dr. Amir Nasseri was there. He is very similar to Dr. George. 

Both were there to bring in our girls to the world through a C-Section and we had a great experience with both the doctors and...still...with City Hospital.

If you have any specific questions about either the doctors or hospital, please private message me. As a FYI, we started at American Hospital and was not impressed.

-md000/Mike


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow, thank you so much for the thorough information. I will PM you hope I dont have too many questions!


----------



## zoikn308 (Jun 4, 2012)

EmilieTS said:


> Hello, I know this must have been asked a zillion times on this forum, but does anyone have personal recommendation for maternity care?
> 
> As far as delivery, I dont require my husband attend the actual birth but would definitely want him to be in the room afterwards, so looking for something not too restrictive.
> 
> if anybody can share where not to go that would also be helpful.


I recently delivered at American hospital. My DD was born normally but with the help of suction. The suction caused her severe bleeding from her head. It was a very stressful period and she was kept in NICU for almost 10 days ( she recovered fast because of the excellent service provided by AH). The nurses were excellent and encouraged me to hold her and spend time with her. My dr was dr. Breithweit. She was amazing and patient and made sure I felt positive. Thank god to the hospital that I have my DD with me safe and healthy. I was very impressed by the staff, midwives and their first class services. Even though they charge for a single needle as well but took care to reduce the extra charges by informing me well!!


----------

